# D&D Heroscape



## Cadfael_Corwith (Aug 15, 2009)

It was announced at GenCon that WotC will be releasing a D&D themed master set for Heroscape.  The Heroscape forums are awash in speculation about what this means...

Of course, the D&D forums for the most part don't even recognize this as a D&D announcement.  

The set uses old DDM figures on Heroscape terrain and use Heroscape rules.  Is this game something that would interest old DDM players?  And whatever happened to the plan from a year or so ago of releasing minis tied to specific scenarios?


----------



## talwynor (Aug 16, 2009)

Hate to admit it, but I love the idea.  My son and I have played HS and he loved the bits and the game system was easy tio pick up.  He's getting into 4e now, but the HS tie in will be a great gateway game for us while he transitions over.


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 16, 2009)

About time!

yay!


----------



## ferratus (Aug 17, 2009)

I already use heroscape master sets for a hex map, and it really brings the encounter alive, because it allows for elevation and uneven terrain in outdoor encounters, and setup is extremely quick.   It works especially well with 4e, given there are easy rules for difficult terrain.

I would love if WotC made square plastic pieces that clicked together like heroscape hexes do to create dungeon complexes.  Dwarven Forge is too expensive and fragile, while dungeon tiles aren't as easy to put together into the shape you want as heroscape's component parts.

I'm actually hoping that's what 3-D dungeon tiles are going to be all about.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Aug 17, 2009)

Have you seen any of the planetary/campaign tile sets that GW put out for its minis lines?  I would LOVE something like that for dnd if adapted to a grid and meant for dungeons.  They dont even have to be textured so long as they interlock.  Cast in grey, black ink wash, lighter grey drybrush. Done.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2009)

This is great news!  I really am liking Heroscape and D&D is pretty good too.


----------



## Cadfael_Corwith (Aug 19, 2009)

From the box, the "dungeon terrain" is nothing more than standard Heroscape hex pieces in a new, gray color.  I didn't see anything that looks like walls, which i agree, is a disappointment!

It wouldn't be too tough to make a wall that fits the hexes. The Ruins in the original Heroscape masterset are straight walls with a 90 degree corner.  There are also expansions that have had walls in them.  There assuredly is a way to make it work.  

The problem, however, is with hexes themselves.  How hard is it to play D&D using hexes?  Would you even want to?


----------



## DragoonLance (Aug 19, 2009)

Cadfael_Corwith said:


> The problem, however, is with hexes themselves.  How hard is it to play D&D using hexes?  Would you even want to?




I've seen several people here that already use hexes in D&D, and there are a few quick conversions floating around, so it isn't too hard, at least for an outdoors setting.  For old school dungeon rooms/corridors it would be a bit problematic though.


----------



## arscott (Aug 21, 2009)

Dungeon rooms and corridors don't really present a problem for hex grids--hexes will support rectangular-shaped rooms in three different orientations.  (see image)

Obviously, if you're building your dungeon out of plastic hexes you won't get the same straight walls, but you can definately build the same basic shapes.


----------



## doctorhook (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't know anything about Heroscape, but from the pictures, I already know that I want it! This looks like an awesome way to get my 11-year-old cousin into gaming.

Can anyone tell me what the price point on Heroscape products is? How much will this D&D set probably cost?


----------



## Flatus Maximus (Aug 21, 2009)

doctorhook said:


> Can anyone tell me what the price point on Heroscape products is?




I think you can get a master set for ~$40 (US) and then add-ons for less (~$15-30), cheaper if you buy on-line.  All you really need to get started is the master set #1 since it comes with something like 30 minis.  (Master set #2 would work too, but it's heavily themed, you'll see.)

It's a fun game with many ways to customize the map, scenarios, etc.  And you can use the hexes with many other games -- e.g., our group has recently been playing a BattleTech RPG (of sorts) on Heroscape hexes.


----------



## Zinovia (Aug 22, 2009)

I think it's great that they are doing a D&D set for Heroscape. As for playing 4E with hexes, we've been doing that since we started 4E.  I prefer them to squares for a number of reasons.  I'll have to break out the Heroscape tiles for the next multi-leveled terrain area we have a fight in.  That could be fun.


----------



## Cadfael_Corwith (Dec 29, 2009)

I know I'm necro-ing an old thread... but there's more information out about the D&D Heroscape set.  It looks like the pricepoint will be about $30.  The set contains several heroes and one squad (of drows).  Powers are heavily influenced by D&D (ie, the rogue can disarm traps, fighter has Cleave, cleric can heal).  And the scenarios have a dungeon-crawl feel to them, going from room to room.

It is available on January 4th.  more information can be found at heroscapers.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 29, 2009)

Or ask me.  I have a copy of it and will be writing a full review soon once the craziness of the Holidfays is over.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Dec 31, 2009)

I go so excited reading about this....then I realized you were talking about Heroscape, not Heroquest.

Then I got unexcited.

DS


----------



## jenygs09 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cadfael_Corwith said:


> I know I'm necro-ing an old thread... but there's more information out about the D&D Heroscape set.  It looks like the pricepoint will be about $30.  The set contains several heroes and one squad (of drows).  Powers are heavily influenced by D&D (ie, the rogue can disarm traps, fighter has Cleave, cleric can heal).  And the scenarios have a dungeon-crawl feel to them, going from room to room.
> 
> It is available on January 4th.  more information can be found at heroscapers.



Well done that man!


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 5, 2010)

No mention on the official page 
Official Site of the Heroscape Game System by Milton Bradley

I'm really glad to see DDM figures being reissued. The black dragon is a nice fig. The Uge Ead 4E troll, doesn't thrill me though. I'm hoping to see more monsters.

Auggies games is taking preorders on the box set and it's components.


----------



## EvilDwarf (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone picked this set up yet?  Reviews?

I'd also be interested in hearing how the Heroscape context has influenced the D&D aspect.  For example, are the D&D character powers similar to the D&D minis game?  Or is more "Heroscapy?"


----------



## Crothian (Mar 12, 2010)

I own it.  It is Heroscape first and foremost.  The characters have abilities that are inspired by D&D powers but done in a heroscape way.  Soon another set will be out Heroscape D&D Assortment 1: Champions of the Forgotten Realms which has

Warriors of the Ghostlight Fen™ – contains a Fen Hydra, a Sahuagin Ranger, three different Phantom Knights, and one treasure glyph.

Fury of the Primordials™ – contains a Wyvern, an Air Elemental, an Earth Elemental, a Fire Elemental, a Water Elemental, and one treasure glyph.

Glaun Bog Raiders™ – contains a Greater Ice Elemental, three different Greenscale Warriors, a Drow Chain Fighter, and one treasure glyph.

Heroes of Faerûn – contains a Cyclops, a Drow Aracnomancer, an Elven Ranger, a Battle Mage, a Dwarf Warlord, and a treasure glyph.


----------



## jcfiala (Mar 30, 2010)

Crothian said:


> I own it.  It is Heroscape first and foremost.  The characters have abilities that are inspired by D&D powers but done in a heroscape way.  Soon another set will be out Heroscape D&D Assortment 1: Champions of the Forgotten Realms which has
> 
> Fury of the Primordials™ – contains a Wyvern, an Air Elemental, an Earth Elemental, a Fire Elemental, a Water Elemental, and one treasure glyph.
> 
> Heroes of Faerûn – contains a Cyclops, a Drow Aracnomancer, an Elven Ranger, a Battle Mage, a Dwarf Warlord, and a treasure glyph.




I picked up these two sets just because I liked the figs - they were about $15 each.  Quite neat stuff, and now I'm considering going back and getting the Heroscape D&D set.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 30, 2010)

The elementals are well done.  I'm thinking of getting another package of that one just to have more of them!


----------

